# Lenthalls Dam 7,8,9th March 08



## WayneD

OK guys and gals

I am heading to Lake Lenthalls on the above mentioned weekend to chase some barra and big bass. It is a comp weekend so hopefully a lot of you will be able to fit the dates in.

Lenthalls is just past Maryborough (3 1/2 - 4 hrs from Brisbane) and it is a dirt track to get in but a 4wd is not necessary. Here is a link to the dams info.

http://www.widebaywater.qld.gov.au/resi ... alldam.php

Upon reading this site again it appears that the 6am-4pm restriction still applies which sucks but we have to abide by it as there is a locked gate keeping us out. I am going to camp there Australia Day weekend so I will check it out to see if it has been lifted. The 6 knot speed limit is still in place which is great.

Camping from memory costs $4.50 a night there is an honour box system in place and a tag must be shown on your tent. Camp ground facilities include male/female toilets, rainwater tank that always seems to have plenty of water although it is not reccomended to drink it so bring your own drinking water, shower room with cold water shower and a place to hang your own shower bag with hot water. Mobiles get no reception, nearest place for ice etc is the servo on the highway about 15 minutes away. There is a swimming hole there that is freezing cold most of the time but you warm up after a while in it. It is a good place to test the limitations of your yak, standing up, how many guys can sit on it.

*Directions to Wongi State Forest camp ground*
If heading from Brisbane drive straight past the Maryborough turnoff. You will then pass Sexy Coffee and a servo on your right, keep on the highway for a few more km's and there will be an overtaking lane. At the end of the overtaking lane you need to take a left hand turn that is sign posted Wongi State Forest. Follow this dirt road, you will pass the turn off to Lenthalls on your right, keep going straight until you come across a concrete causeway that is about 200mtrs long, after this causeway you need to take a left hand turn where it is signposted for the camp grounds.

Definates
WayneD bringing Richard and Mate
MacFish
PDO
Gra
HairyMick
Shoey
Tomtre
Crayman
Estuary Girl
JimH

Contenders
PCsolutionman
Seasquirt


----------



## pcsolutionman

WayneD said:


> The 6 knot speed limit is still in place which is great.


Dam ill have to watch my speed in the adventure :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'm going, might take an extra day and arrive Thursday.

Cheers


----------



## PDO

Count me in!!! I might also head up on the Thursday!


----------



## WayneD

Nah no need to prebook it's a first in first served basis. Plenty of room though anyway.


----------



## Dodge

Not sure re this one yet, will advise closer the date.

Re barra, don't know if many read in the Sunday paper a couple of weeks ago... the local stocking group released 12,000 barra fingerlings into Lenthalls that week :wink:


----------



## Guest

Wayne

Can you post up what is needed for this camp ground, re cooking, drinking water, showers etc. You told me but the others might want to know.
Also how much a night to camp there?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Info added to top of thread.

Richo - Not many reports of barra being caught regularly after the cold snap. The fingerlings were a bit bigger this time I think and will take 2 years to grow to about 70cm. So hopefully we might get one or two. I will try on Aust Day weekend and I noticed the BFO boys are going again mid Feb so that will be good to see how they go.


----------



## Flump

Hey folks, I'll put myself down as a tentative for this one.....won't be sure of the pass from SWMBO as I'm going to South West Rocks two weeks before this. Already dropped the hint that I'd love to go fishing at Lenthalls though


----------



## hairymick

I'm in for this one for sure


----------



## WayneD

Excellent we have a local. Is Crayman still around Mick? There was someone else up that way also wasn't there. Can't wait to see your yak in the flesh. You'll have to keep us up to date on the barra catches, if there are any.

I have Richard from work coming in a borrowed yak, or else his mate might come up and bring his canoe. I also have Kristian coming, he is the guy who got me into yak fishing in the first place.


----------



## Shoey

Im in for this one! My mother in law is comming up that weekend, so you've given me an excellent excuse and earned yourself a couple of beers! I'll head up ther Thursday arvo.


----------



## hairymick

LOL G'day Wayne,

Yeah Crayman (Kris) is still around and he has been murdering the bass out there. Will check his roster to see if he is working. I know he is always up for a lenthall's trip. Barra are very quiet. If any are getting them they have been keeping very quiet about it.

There are a couple of other yak fishos around and one of them got a few barry out there on a - gasp - hobie last summer. He posted here about it but I forget his name. The other yak fishos are not yet members here but very good blokes.

Dam is full to its old level (and rising) 

I have been a little quiet here lately. Been working on a boat for Robin (allmost done)

There used to be a useable put in very close to the Wongi waterhole at a road causeway. Will get out there in the next week or two to check it out and a possible other option and I will make some equires about that one too. Should save a fair bit of driving over pretty poor roads.

I have the weekend off but can probably swing the friday as well. - one way or another. :mrgreen:

Really looking forward to finally meeting you blokes.


----------



## tomtre

Hi Everyone,
I have pencilled this one in, might only be a Sat/Sun for me but I reckon it could be a top weekend.
See you there, 
Tom


----------



## Guest

Tom

I may be the same as you, drive up Friday night and have a day and a bit for a fish.

My work is playing hardball with my holidays at the moment.

I will be there some how, I'm not missing this one for anything 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Last time we were there Mick the ranger told us we couldn't launch from the causeway, something about the trucks/graders that drive up and down that road not having much room. We got around it by unloading the yaks, driving the car back to the camp site and then riding a pushy back to the causeway and stashing it in the bush. You would never know we were there, but we only had four guys not 10.


----------



## hairymick

OK. Will suss it out soon.

James (the ranger) is a really good bloke. Will feel him out about another possible option.

I spoke with Crayman this morning. He is keen for this one too so I think you can lock us both in.


----------



## Guest

Woohoo

I'm back in, went to higher authority at work and had my Holidays approved, 

So what else we need to organise?

Any one else coming?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Just the usual everyone bring there own stuff and what one person doesn't have someone else will. A big ass tarp would be the main thing that we need someone to bring. If anyone has firewood (you coming FishinRod?) bring that along.


----------



## Guest

gra said:


> I am the tarp man. except I wont be there until Friday. Gra.


PDO and I can survive a night without the tarp, and whoever else turns up 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Have added a list of definates and possibles to the start of the thread. Looks like a good gathering so far.


----------



## MangoX

Desperately trying to arrange my leave at work to join you guys.  
bloody leave appears to be set in stone :shock: :?

have a mate from brissy who's got a new yak and eager to do Mondurran and Awoonga around the same time 

my ideal plan would be SWR - Yamba - Awoonga - Mondurran then Lenthalls :shock: :shock:   
trip of a lifetime 

fingers crossed

cheers

Steve


----------



## WayneD

As Sel said Steve, go to a higher authority. Would be good if you could join us, see how you go. Sounds like an awesome trip anyway even if you don't make it to Lenthalls.


----------



## Crayman

G'Day Wayne D and all others.
I will be there with a possible camo Yak. Not a new one but a respray if Mick and i get a chance with his Air brush. I have not herd of any Barra getting caught but it has been cool up here of late with all the rain. The levels are looking great and at the moment the weed beds are producing some bass around the Kilo mark. four weeks ago i landed six for the day with the best two being 980g and 1150g each. They were fat and healthy fish both around 43-44cm.  Both were on Mini Micro mullet green/yellow. I wont make it out to the Dam for a few weeks yet as i have had a sinus op on the 9th of jan and i am banned from activity fullstop for 2 weeks and light activity only for a further two weeks after that  . I hope to up and running and have scoutted out some new spot before you guys arrive in March.
I might have my ute up and running by then so if you see a white HQ with yak on the roof stranded by the side of highway near a dam or lake please stop to see if it's me i am sure i will be happy to see someone(yes she has some relability problems at this stage).
For those who head up Australia weekend just be ready for the tinny brigade as they appear to want to drive close when your on or working a patch of weed bank and scare everything away with their motors just because they can't catch anything noisey buggers. C U All in March or maybe before.
Regards Crayman 8)


----------



## hairymick

g'day Kris,

My order was posted a few days ago so should be here soon.  

Hope ya are feeling better mate.

Started varinishing Robins boat today. "Purple Ferret"" :shock:


----------



## pcsolutionman

If I can make it ill be there for sure. just cant say till closer to the date

Lee


----------



## EstuaryGirl

I'm in guys!!!!   
Will be up there on friday after my return from SWR,Yamba and Brunswick Heads :lol: :lol: 
Bring on my holidays. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JimH

Planning to make this trip. If I go, I will travel early Friday and return after a morning fish on Sunday. Only down side at this point is daughters in laws will be in town some time March - here's hopeing!

JimH


----------



## hairymick

Had a paddle out there yesterday (no fishing) the water level is the highest I have ever seen it. it is bucketing down rain now and the levels are still rising!!

Rob and I paddled up to the causeway -then under it and continued on up stream for another mile or so till another farm causeway stopped our progress. We have never been up that far efore but it looks very fishy to me with lots of structure, quiet little backwaters and some deep holes.

Had a talk with James the ranger and he is catching the odd barra there but mostly around the 60 to 80cm mark..

Here are a few piccie of the upper reaches.


----------



## hairymick

some more piccies,

All above the causeway


----------



## Guest

Looks like a top spot Mick.

Gee I'd be stoked if I caught a 60 - 80 cm Barra up there, I wouldn't stop talking about it.

Can't wait to get there now, March is not that far away.

Great Pics BTW, also can you explain why a causeway, whats it good for?

Cheers


----------



## hairymick

Sel, the causeway is just for the forestry track that runs past the Wongi camping ground. We have never been able to paddle through it before.

the way it is raining here now, the dam could well be full by March and that should just about make it impossible to paddle under the road. but will open up a whole big paddock of fishing for yakkers further upstream  The lake is 1.81 metres below full capacity now and rising inspite of what is said on the BOM site.

:shock: :shock:  it has risen since i last checked 

http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ60288.html


----------



## WayneD

68cm caught last time I was up there  . At this size they put up a decent fight on 14lb braid, 20lb leader. Hoping to add a few more to my tally in 11 days 8)


----------



## WayneD

Did you get in trouble for launching at the causeway Mick or did no one see you.


----------



## hairymick

Nah mate,

we put in at the boat ramp with the local canoe & kayak club










and paddled up there.


----------



## pcsolutionman

some nice looking water there mic, theres no way i could go paddle up there without a rod though :lol: :shock: :shock:

Lee


----------



## scater

i'll know more once i get my uni timetable but i'm keen as mustard. will try to rope my mate dane (maddog) in as well

sam


----------



## PDO

Confirming I am heading up on the Thursday.

Can't wait!


----------



## Guest

PDO said:


> Confirming I am heading up on the Thursday.
> 
> Can't wait!


Me too, Thursday arvo fish is it Paul? :lol:

The way the year is flying we will be there in no time, bring it on.

Cheers


----------



## hairymick

G'day guys,

I was out there today to have a bit of a look around. The dam level is only about 400mm below capacity and still rising.

I spoke to one of the rangers, paul Dolan who also happens to be a guide and has his finger on the pulse re the dam fishing here. he told me the PH level in the dam isnt right at the moment with all the newwater coming into it and that things will take a few weeks to settle down. he should know, he catches more fish in this dam than anybody else I know. Should be fine for the trip if the rain stops. 

Rain bucketed down out there today. Here are a few piccies you might be interested in.

Road in.










I just LOVE this sign only it should read leccy and padle craft only.










a few shots from on the water. 8)





































BTW, I was on the water for 8 hours today, Threw everything I had at them and tried everything I know and didn't even raise one strike.


----------



## Guest

Thats amazing Mick, good to hear, how's the road in?

On Ausfish they were saying the road is chewed up?

Every dam is filling up except for the one that needs it most, Wivenhoe 

Hope it doesn't fill up so much that it over flows and some fish go for a long swim :shock:

Cheers


----------



## hairymick

Sel, the road is pretty corrogated and slippery at the moment, low and secong gear stuff most of the way.

Are the ausfish types still sooking about the HP and speed limits? I don't visit there anymore. Geez, if I had my way, bloody stink boats would be banned from there alltogether. Its good enough for Ewan Maddock and Baroon Pocket, why not here too?

I'll shut up now, I can feel the need for another rant. :lol:


----------



## WayneD

Not as much as they used to whinge Mick. Most are happy now about the relaxation of motor size. Still some idiots whinging but they will never stop. Let them drive the extra bit to Monduran.

Thanks for the report, I think. Geez 8hrs no touches, doesn't sound promising for me on the weekend, oh well beats fishing the same old areas every weekend.


----------



## fishinswing

G'day,

Before I commit, 1 question - are there bloody sandflies at Lenthalls dam. Last time I was up that way, I was eaten alive. Re Poona trip :shock: . But truly, I want to come and have another weekend away, it's been a little while since the last AKFF weekend gathering I went to. Feedback will be great. Cheers.


----------



## hairymick

G'day Fishinswing,

Mate, I live here, and fish Lenthalls as often as I can. I have never encountered a problem with sand-flies there.

Mosquitoes can be a little hot, damside around dusk but that is all.

Poona is on the coast, surrounded by mangroves and sandflats. All this in a genuine sub-tropical environment. Did you not bring the aerogard? 

Hope you can maake it up mate.


----------



## Seasquirt

This all looks too good for me, I am really keen but put me down as a possible only since we have just ramped up our planning on house sale with renno first plus building then moving. I just need to build up some brownie points from my efforts to get the leave pass :roll: :roll: Can I say Aaaaaaaarrrrggggghhhhh timing sucks............ Ah that's better now. :lol:


----------



## fishinswing

Hey Mick,

They loved me, 3 course meal. They just licked the tropical strength aeroguard of me and went for it. Covered head to toe in bites. :lol:

OK, count me in. I organised my time at work today so I can go. Look out Barra and Bass.


----------



## WayneD

Just an update guys. Went to the dam on the Australia Day long weekend. 7 yaksters all together for only 3 fish, all bass. Only managed two short sessions instead of the four long ones I planned. The water has risen a lot since my last visit there and the fishing was very tough. Water is murky but hopefully it will settle down by the time we get there in a few weeks.

On the camping side of things they are cracking down on the fires at the campsite, definately can't have one, which is on the rules that is printed on the board, but has never been enforced before, but now that they have the onsite ranger there he is doing his job. Camping fees are $4.50 per person per night and there is an honour box at the campsite that you drop your money in or else you have the option of giving them your credit card number. You then have to display the tag on your tent.

Dirt road to the campsite was good but the one to the dam is shite. Hopefully they will have graded it by the time we get there.

Anyhow only 5 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

StevenM said:


> Well I got my flight details back
> 
> I'm out people


What hapeened to the line "I'm going to do more camping weekends this year"  :shock:

Cheers


----------



## JimH

Camping at airports can?? be fun!

JimH


----------



## EstuaryGirl

Gee Wizz Steven that's too bad you not going.... :lol: :lol: 
Will be sure to tell you all about it though!!!!!! :wink: :wink: 
Catch ya at the ECKFC trip on the way back from SWR   

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Bummer Steve, you know that Gra is right though don't you. Give your yak and tent to Sel and we can have it set up for you and have a coldie ready and waiting.

*Attending List updated and directions from Brisbane posted.*


----------



## Guest

Great idea Wayne

Tempo does fit, I had mine and Lee's tempo on the trailer before Christmas. I will have room for his tent and Gra u can feed him and beer him for the weekend 

Watch him squirm out of it tho :shock:

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

WayneD said:


> *Attending List updated and directions from Brisbane posted.*


Wayne regret to say, take me from contender list to a no go mate. 

Grandsons 18th birthday and all that goes with it are taking priority at present, and hope all at Lenthalls have a ball and find some quality fish, to go with the good company


----------



## Guest

Dodge said:


> WayneD said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attending List updated and directions from Brisbane posted.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne regret to say, take me from contender list to a no go mate.
> 
> Grandsons 18th birthday and all that goes with it are taking priority at present, and hope all at Lenthalls have a ball and find some quality fish, to go with the good company
Click to expand...

Geez Dodge

You have being celebrating that Birthday for a month or two now, come on give a better excuse then that :lol:


----------



## Dodge

MacFish said:


> You have being celebrating that Birthday for a month or two now, come on give a better excuse then that :lol:


Sel you are not wrong about long winded celebrations for the young bloke, and hope they continue, being a grandad is something special and treasured mate.

And way to old to feel the need for excuses over fishing :wink:


----------



## WayneD

Geez, I thought we had another fallen comrade, phew. At least you are still making the effort to come up........hint, hint Steven


----------



## Shoey

Gra, you BIG BABY!

I think we need a "meeting" to discuss the finer details! Any suggestions on a local venue?


----------



## PDO

gra said:


> I completely got the dates arse-up,


Too many Freudian slips in your responses mate!!! Nothing to be ashamed of, we are all understanding types, good to see you have finally come out of the closet. I still can't look at you the same way since you became a peddler though!!


----------



## JimH

Gra

It is a CAMP'ing trip, however I think you will need to bring your own "comfort/entertainment"

JimH


----------



## Guest

It's a temporary closure. I'm still going

Thanks for the that, Lazybugger, 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

There is the Burrum River near it I think that could be a plan B, maybe Mick can give us some options.

I am like Sel there is no way I am not going.


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> I am like Sel there is no way I am not going.


I need a break, work is giving me the shites, if its still flooded closer to the time, well we will have to come up with some place else.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Scott

I just made two phone calls, one to the Wide bay water people and the other Maryborough forestries/parks.

The dam was opened for public access an hour ago and the camping grounds are open also.

They will be open at they time of our trip subject to whether more high rainfall is received in the area.

Looks good at the moment, 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Some excellent news there Sel. Thanks for the update. Hopefully there are still some fish left in the dam and they are hungry.


----------



## fishinswing

Sorry everybody but I can't go  . A good friend is moving house and I will be helping her move over that weekend. I will try for the next gathering. Hope you all catch a nice big barra each for all of us to drool over.


----------



## Guest

Wayne

I have been looking at some pics over at BFO. Does it now mean we can launch at the back of the dam? There is a pic there that looks like it is a causeway with water almost to the top, is this near the camp area? if it is, it would be easy as for us to launch our yaks in there.

Cheers


----------



## hairymick

G'day Sel,

Yeah mate, you can launch there, but parking might be a probem.

BTW there is a heap of new water upstream from the causway too. Lots of structure.


----------



## WayneD

If we all have carts for our yaks then we can certainly walk there towing the yaks behind us. It is about a 700m walk at a guess.


----------



## Guest

OK I'll drop mine off there with the car, car it back to the camp, and walk there without carting anything, I'm lazy 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

This time next week we'll be fishing. I can't wait.

Sel got reports from the ranger that the bass are biting and there have been a few barra caught so all is looking good!!!!


----------



## Guest

Have a look at this, been searching around some sites looking for some reports on Lenthalls.

This is a shot of active bass on the sounder at Lenthalls last year, lets hope we find a sounding like this, party time 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Have stocked up on a few things this week. Got 4 ridgeback lures that look like they would catch barra for $5 each (clearance at BCF) some slick rigs in drop bear, some betts spinner things, some lobby squidgies to match with them, some kokoda surface frogs and worm hooks to go with them, and also got some kokoda big eye buffs (sp's) that look like barra would eat them up (pack of two for $2). All that for about $50, not bad budget shopping!!!!


----------



## Guest

Wayne

Sounds good

I have just gone the slick rigs I had here from my last barra trip and I bought a few trolling lures, If I can't catch them on that nothing else will help.

Taking my usual bass gear too.

Hard to know how to fish it whether to rig for bass or barra, I wonder whats the best way to do it?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

I plan on taking four rods, 4lb and 8lb for bass, 6kg baitcaster and 14lb spinner for barra.


----------



## Guest

Great minds,

Im doing the same but two bc's for barra

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Good luck Chaps with this week end's trip. Hope you all hook-up?

Look forward the trip report next week.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## WayneD

Thanks Pete, barra here we come. Eric I hope you make it out for a visit and a fish with us this time not like Borumba. Want to sell your Revo? :lol: :lol:

I am leaving Friday morning about 5am. Shoey is planning on leaving about then also. Anyone else leaving around that time and want to make a yak road train?

Is everyone still coming who said they would and is any of the contenders going to make it?


----------



## Guest

phew

Good News Gra

What time u leaving?

Cheers


----------



## JimH

Weather dependant, I was planning to travel Thursday evening (if dry) departing about 5:30 ish (Gra needs some [dare I say - male] company), if wet, will form part of the CONVOY on the proviso all have CB's, the CONVOY song sound track at top volume, and there are no feds to stop our progress to barra heaven.

JimH


----------



## hairymick

Will be there sometime Friday.


----------



## tomtre

Hi everyone,
Im aiming to get there Friday evening. It was looking a bit like a cancellation for me for the last few weeks but I think I am still a goer. Will have to reread the first few post for directions
See You all there
(touching wood)

Tom


----------



## EstuaryGirl

Am planning on leaving VERY early friday morning around 3ish.Rather to beat the crush on the gateway and to have a full day to fish.
Any takers on leaving abit earlier for that convoy???


----------



## WayneD

Toni

I have to pick up a yak from Maroochydore so I can't leave too early otherwise my mate wont be awake when I get there. I was planning on leaving earlier but I figure that the traffic won't be that bad at 5am. If Shoey can't make it at 5am then I might leave earlier. I will PM you if I am leaving earlier.

Sel I don't need the quest anymore, my mate came through with his yak.


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> Sel I don't need the quest anymore, my mate came through with his yak.


Ok Wayne

I start packing minus the Quest then,

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Ok Gra

See ya on the water, make sure you get the instructions how to get there of Waynes first post on this thread 

Cheers


----------



## Flump

Sorry folks, I can't make it. Shoulder is still a bit sore and have some house building stuff to attend to. Hopefully I'll be on the next one though.


----------



## WayneD

Unlucky Flump

Just had a look at the latest weather from Maryborough and geez they are getting some strong winds up there. Hopefully it wont be so bad on the dam.

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ60801 ... 4567.shtml


----------



## hairymick

The creek closest to Wongi should be OK and be fairly sheltered.

Sorry you can't make it Nick

Kris (Crayman) and I will be heading out there in the morning.

Hopig to blood this one.


----------

